# Propane tank valve lock



## poconoman (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking for an outlet valve cover/lock for a 500gl tank where it will prohibit from turning on/off. I've seen valve locks, but they're made of plastic. I want a metal enclosure that completely envelopes the entire valve assembly from being tampered.

Any suggestions? Links?

Thank you


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 25, 2011)

Did someone not pay their propane bill??


----------



## jotulguy (Jan 25, 2011)

Im not so sure its legal lock a propane tank. If there were an emergency anyone needs to be able to turn it off. Do you own your tank? If not I am sure the provider would frown apon you locking their tank also.


----------



## poconoman (Jan 25, 2011)

jotulguy said:
			
		

> Im not so sure its legal lock a propane tank. If there were an emergency anyone needs to be able to turn it off. Do you own your tank? If not I am sure the provider would frown apon you locking their tank also.



Yep, it's perfectly legal AND I own the tank. 

It's to deter would be thieves from stealing propane. It happens all the time.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 25, 2011)

Unless its a small tank I doubt they could steal much if any. A tank has to be pumped or tipped upside town to get any amount out and at that it's a slow process.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 25, 2011)

localLEE said:
			
		

> Unless its a small tank I doubt they could steal much if any. A tank has to be pumped or tipped upside town to get any amount out and at that it's a slow process.



agree, with out a wet-end they wont get much if any!


----------



## fueldude (Jan 25, 2011)

1 gallon of liquid propane expands to 270 times its volume in vapor. To get liquid out of your tank they would either, like localLEE said, pump it out via the liquid withdrawal or tip it upside down, which doesn't require the use of the on/off handle (tipping it would, but with the proper equipment to tip, they might as well haul off). If your line is being unhooked and gas is being "stolenâ€, they are wasting their time--all they are getting is vapor.

I fight people all the time when it comes to gas leaks because they are convinced that a tiny leak, that barely bubbles or makes noise is leaking all their gas. Granted, it is still potentially dangerous, but a vapor leak is small potatoes when it comes to actual gas loss.

The average person is not going to mess with a liquid withdrawal. If I were you, I would stick to worrying about something more pressing.


----------



## poconoman (Jan 26, 2011)

Read the OP. I didn't ask "should I worry about propane theft on my 500gl tank?" and then get these answers. I asked if anyone can direct me to metal valve locks. Many times we get things that is not NEEDED, but we get them anyway. I asked about getting a valve lock, NOT the difficulty of extracting propane and not to worry.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 26, 2011)

You dont need it, I wouldnt worry about it, propane is difficult to extract safely without the proper equipment.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 26, 2011)

Why not ask your local propane company?  They have systems to lock tanks for when people dont pay their bills.  The above post was not written by me.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 26, 2011)

Not that it's needed but a game camera may be more fun than a lock.
Sorry to pizz in yur fruit loops ,,,,,,,,, again.


----------



## fueldude (Jan 27, 2011)

Propane companies will use POL locks, which isn't what the OP is looking for, assuming he actually wants to use gas. What the OP is looking for I doubt exists in a form designed specifically for propane tanks.


----------



## poconoman (Jan 27, 2011)

fueldude said:
			
		

> Propane companies will use POL locks, which isn't what the OP is looking for, assuming he actually wants to use gas. What the OP is looking for I doubt exists in a form designed specifically for propane tanks.



Finally, someone with a brain. I asked for guidance/help/suggestions, and all I get is the dumbest answers. "you don't need it", "nothing to worry about". WTF?? I DON'T CARE IF IT'S NOT ACCESSIBLE OR VERY DIFFICULT TO STEAL. DO YOU HAVE AN IDEA/LINK? IF NOT, DON'T POST RIDICULOUS, USELESS ANSWERS.

What I'm looking for isn't something that HAS to be designed strictly for propane tanks. It could be something that I can ADAPT to my needs. Let's say a cowl that covers the entire outlet valve. Just to give an idea. Many ideas have been created by adapting parts to create something that works. It happens all the time. So, I figure, by asking if there exists what I'm looking for or a member can suggest an idea.


----------



## poconoman (Jan 27, 2011)

localLEE said:
			
		

> Not that it's needed but a game camera may be more fun than a lock.
> Sorry to pizz in yur fruit loops ,,,,,,,,, again.



Sure....as long as YOU eat it.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 27, 2011)

#1-   nobody can remove Liquid from your tank other than the propane company. Not in a useful way anyways.

#2-  You would be a dumb ass for locking it when you have an emergency, but i meet stupid people on a daily basis.

#3-  Just make up a sheild and screw it right to the tank! Make sure when you do that you're smoking!

#4- If you're going to waste money give it to someone that can use it.

#5-  Maybe quit telling everybody they don't have a brain, and they will quit stealing your LP.


----------



## 49er (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something, but is this what you are thinking of?


----------



## JustWood (Jan 28, 2011)

poconoman said:
			
		

> localLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seem U  alredy had the answer (geneless u R) so Y ask the ?  DUH!
U wohnt last long here wit dat alititude!


----------



## poconoman (Jan 28, 2011)

localLEE said:
			
		

> poconoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Write ENGLISH, ghetto boy.


----------



## poconoman (Jan 28, 2011)

Install fire 1 said:
			
		

> #1-   nobody can remove Liquid from your tank other than the propane company. Not in a useful way anyways.
> 
> #2-  You would be a dumb ass for locking it when you have an emergency, but i meet stupid people on a daily basis.
> 
> ...




First, you didn't comment BEFORE, so WHY would YOU be offended by my "brain" comment? You're a joke.

"Make sure when you do that you're smoking!"

I truly hope you get a painful cancer. LOSER.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 29, 2011)

You get what you give.

I don't insult and treat people trying to help like chit. 

I have been in this industry long enough to know people like you will take care of themselves because their ignorance always get in the way of safety and common sense.


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2011)

This thread appears to have degenerated too much to be acceptable or useful. Honest suggestions like 49ers seem to be ignored. Closing thread.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 29, 2011)

49's suggstion looks like it would work.  I think there is a code in place where that would be very illegal.  If there was a fire, one of the tactics first responders would use is to approach the tank behind a spray pattern of water and try to shut the valve.  I know the OP doesnt care about any of that but the rest of the fine folks who read the forums should be informed.  Do NOT do what was posted by 49ers, even if you own your own tank.  Your selfishness could cost a firefighter his/her life.  I like the game cam idea, if you were concerned with theft.  If your goal was to keep a LP company from pumping out your product due to lack of payment, thats another story.


----------



## 49er (Jan 29, 2011)

Good advice Franks, we definitely do not want to do anything unsafe or illegal. We have had this tank for nearly 60 years and have never locked it, I only put that lock on there for the picture and the OP and then removed it. I'm not familiar with propane tanks other than the 3 in our immediate neighborhood and they all have that metal cover over the valve and gauge and it could be locked down on all 3 of them. These tanks were all set in place in the 50's so things may well have changed by now.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 29, 2011)

There are many lockable gas valves.  They are only to be locked closed.  Not open.  A gas fitter would lose his licence  arranging things so it was capable of being locked open.  End of discussion.  Think about it.


----------



## DannMarr (Jan 30, 2011)

Just a question: Why is it OK when the gas company puts on a lock on the tank? Isn't that also a dangerous concern?


----------



## poconoman (Jan 30, 2011)

Install fire 1 said:
			
		

> You get what you give.
> 
> I don't insult and treat people trying to help like chit.
> 
> I have been in this industry long enough to know people like you will take care of themselves because their ignorance always get in the way of safety and common sense.



Did I insult YOU? My 'brain' comment was for those that posted BEFORE. YOU came AFTER my 'brain' comment. So how in hell did YOU get insulted, huh genius? BTW, I couldn't care a flying flop if you're in the industry. Get off your high horse, arrogant LOSER.


----------



## jotulguy (Jan 30, 2011)

poconoman said:
			
		

> Install fire 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poconoman (Jan 30, 2011)

jotulguy said:
			
		

> poconoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2011)

And I guess the cancer comment was justified!


----------



## jotulguy (Jan 30, 2011)

where are all the mods to block this guy?


----------



## poconoman (Jan 30, 2011)

jotulguy said:
			
		

> where are all the mods to block this guy?



Don't cry to the mods. Fight your own battles.


----------

